# Comment supprimer des contacts dans skype?



## masterjohn (1 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour à tous,
Je voudrais remettre à jour la liste de mes contacts skype.
Je n'arrive pas  supprimer un contact que je ne souhaite plus avoir!
Je n'ai aucune fonction proposée pour cela
Merci d'avance


----------



## pascalformac (1 Octobre 2008)

bonjour
il y a un fil central skype

par ailleurs suppression de contact ca se fait au menu


----------



## masterjohn (1 Octobre 2008)

Merci Pascal
Mais où est le "menu" et le "fil central"?
Cela dit j'ai trouvé la touche "suppr" qui fonctionne pour effacer le contact...
Mais il reste 2 contacts dont je n'ai pas besoin:
un à mon nom
l'autre s'appelle "apple computer"
Ils ont tous les 2 une petite icone avec un téléphone et un carré marron.
Qu'est-ce-que c'est?


----------



## pascalformac (1 Octobre 2008)

le menu de skype!
tout simplement..;contacts ( entre comptes et appel)

quant à tes 2 contacts 
je crois comprendre 
tu as à 99% importé le carnet d'adresse  OSX

or sur ce carnet là tu as 2 adresses indéboulonnables 
la tienne et Apple

le fil central skype
je t'en donne que la derniere page ( 54)
http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-reseau/skype-sur-mac-49291-54.html

edit 
et tu as une recherche interne à un fil ( à coté d'outils de discussion)


----------



## masterjohn (1 Octobre 2008)

[/URL]

Je n'ai pas d'onglet "appel"
Voici ma fenêtre...
Merci quand même pour avoir pris le temps de répondre.
Je vais "me garder" les 2 adresses indéboulonnables...
C'est pas grave.
Je cherchais juste à comprendre


----------



## pascalformac (1 Octobre 2008)

bon,  masterjohn 
maintenant je sais que ton compte mac c'est... Jean

donc maistre Jehan
faut héberger les images , là elle est (sont)  sur ton mac
et pas en ligne


----------



## masterjohn (1 Octobre 2008)

[url=http://mabul.org/]
	
[/URL]

Voila ce que j'ai à l'écran dans la barre skype


----------



## pascalformac (1 Octobre 2008)

et j'ai dit quoi?
hein? hein? 

menu contacts c'est juste à coté banane !


----------



## boddy (1 Octobre 2008)

Des bananes ! Ca m'intéresse, elles sont où


----------



## masterjohn (1 Octobre 2008)

OK, OK!
Le voila le menu contact
Mais il n'y a pas d'offre de "suppression contact"
[url=http://mabul.org/]
	
[/URL]


----------



## pascalformac (1 Octobre 2008)

et ben voilààà

evidemment tu as compris que "supprimer des contacts "  c'est grisé parce que tu n'as PAS selectionné de contacts à supprimer

(donc rien à supprimer)

----
( ah non , j'y avais pas pensé)


----------



## masterjohn (1 Octobre 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> ( ah non , j'y avais pas pensé)



merci et désolé:rose:


----------



## pascalformac (1 Octobre 2008)

en fait c'est bien fait
quand un truc est grisé c'est que la fonction ne sert pas à ce moment là

( et parfois , rarement , c'est un bug)


Note du modo (à masterjohn) : Tout ce qui concerne les logiciels "internet" (dont Skype fait partie) se traite dans le forum "Internet et réseau", pas dans Applications. On déménage !


----------



## barnabey (12 Mai 2009)

Ia orana,

En fait, le carré marron, c'est l'icône du logiciel Carnet d'adresses.
J'ai donc ouvert Carnet d'adresse et j'ai supprimé le contact Apple. Résolu !

Nana

(on peut pas éditer le titre du message, je voulais dire Supprimer Apple de Skype : Résolu


----------



## whereismymind (13 Mai 2009)

Un grand bravo à pascalformac qui a été très patient sur ce coup là 

Sinon, j'ai bien aimé le:


pascalformac a dit:


> en fait c'est bien fait
> quand un truc est grisé c'est que la fonction ne sert pas à ce moment là



Je me moque gentiment là, hein, ok ?!


----------



## pono (22 Décembre 2009)

Désolée, mon mac ne dégrise "supprimer contact" quand il n'y a qu'un no de téléphone et pas de VRAI contact. Alors, comment faire?
merci d'avance )


----------



## loopsoo (13 Octobre 2010)

Dans les préférences de Skype, il faut décocher "afficher les contacts du carnet d'adresses"
Et alors seuls les "vrais" contacts Skype resteront dans la liste d'affichage.


----------

